# High Falutin'



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm taking pictures so my son can get them up on the website. Thought i'd post one and see what everyone thinks. Do you think it looks appealing?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

YES! I love the background! and the soap is of course beautiful!!!!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Lynn. You now, sometimes you'll think something looks great and everyelse will be going...yuck 
Thought it might be a good idea to ask ya'lls opinion. I really had fun staging the pictures, running around the house looking for something to stick in each picture that would make scence with the name of the soap.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice! Love the name too.....that's a phrase my dad often uses. LOL


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice pic! Let us know when they are all up on your website. I'd love to see the rest of them.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Personally, I think the background is too dark and busy and your pretty soap gets lost. It coordinates very nicely with your soap, but it doesn't make your soap "pop".

PJ


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Kathy, 
The name was my husbands doing, I just decided to go along with it this time :laughcry.

Cindy,
Got the domain name and the web hosting, I'm just waiting for my son to get it finished. I'll post as soon as it ready.

PJ,
Thank you for the tip, I value your opinion and appreciate the help.


----------

